# I am thinking about selling my 65' Deluxe....



## Darthvader (Aug 25, 2020)

.....I see what they are asking on eBay but what should I ask on real life. Its all original except the tires. They are USA Schwinn OEM tires. Has a couple of scratches and some minor fade on the top bar. Its a long frame. redones98@gmail.com


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 25, 2020)

That is really Beautiful.


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2020)

Beautiful bike, my favorite year


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 26, 2020)

KEEP IT LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> .....I see what they are asking on eBay but what should I ask on real life. Its all original except the tires. They are USA Schwinn OEM tires. Has a couple of scratches and some minor fade on the top bar. Its a long frame. redones98@gmail.comView attachment 1255009



I have a 66 sting ray that I'm restoring and if I were to part with mine I'd be looking at least $600.00 up. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

stoney said:


> Beautiful bike, my favorite year



66 is mine!!! Razin.


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 31, 2020)

Well it might be worth more than 600.00 being original and all.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 1, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Well it might be worth more than 600.00 being original and all.



If you can get more ,go for it. What ever the buyer is willing to pay. Make your best deal. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2020)

I will just throw it on eBay I guess that the best place to sell these bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2020)

A nice bike like that is better than money in the bank. whatever you seel it for today will be much less than what it would sell for 5 - 10 years from now (assuming the country does not collapse in the next few years)


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2020)

We are well on our way to a collapse lol. We can fix it by making crime legal. 



49autocycledeluxe said:


> A nice bike like that is better than money in the bank. whatever you seel it for today will be much less than what it would sell for 5 - 10 years from now (assuming the country does not collapse in the next few years)


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 1, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> We are well on our way to a collapse lol. We can fix it by making crime legal.



YEAH. Purge them all. Ha Ha!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2020)

First of all this post looks like someone on a fishing expedition. The market is pretty well established for these bikes and enough have sold to at least start with an asking price. Second Iwish everyone shared the bright, rosy outlook that the world is about to tank and start selling me all the good, high end stuff for pennies on the dollar. I'm a glass half full guy though and think we'll be just fine five years from now. V/r Shawn


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2020)

If that were the case I would have just posted it for sale and asked for offers. So you are wrong on that for sure!

Second, If one cannot have a sense of humor about the craziness now happening we are all doomed. So wrong on that as well!

Enjoy your day. 



Freqman1 said:


> First of all this post looks like someone on a fishing expedition. The market is pretty well established for these bikes and enough have sold to at least start with an asking price. Second Iwish everyone shared the bright, rosy outlook that the world is about to tank and start selling me all the good, high end stuff for pennies on the dollar. I'm a glass half full guy though and think we'll be just fine five years from now. V/r Shawn


----------

